# What do you want to do with your life?



## Guerrilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Perhaps the biggest question all of us face yet it's a subject that doesn't come up a lot in daily conversation. This is usually the first question I ask new people I meet and I think it's the best way to get to know someone and get a feel for their personality. So I ask you the good people here on the Dimensions board, What all do you want to do with your lives?


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to live. I want to be happy, healthy, loved. I want to learn, explore and experience. Since I was about 9, I've wanted to be a mother and an author. I'm halfway there, and I'm working on the novel. Hopefully it'll be good


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2011)

I suppose travelling the world (and possibly beyond) wouldn't be too bad of an idea.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

to continue to have the passion to learn ... travel


----------



## crayola box (May 1, 2011)

First answer that popped into my head- Save the world (the world peace kind, not the born again kind)! Obviously smaller, more attainable goals dominate my day to day activities


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2011)

I'm just trying to make it through it as anonymously as possible. If successful, it's a good sign I didn't screw up too badly. <shrug>


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2011)

to find and devour the world's most perfect zebracake. :eat2:


----------



## 1love_emily (May 1, 2011)

I want to teach music to high schoolers, I want to fall in love and get married, I want to perform with a major symphony orchestra, I want to be happy


----------



## EMH1701 (May 1, 2011)

I would love to be an artist/writer full time. Unfortunately, I do not make enough money at it to quit my day job. I do sell my art on Zazzle.com and have had some luck there. I also have some sci-fi/fantasy stories and speculative poetry that I self-published. Seems to me that unless you either have money or know the right people, it's very hard to break into writing.


----------



## Deacone (May 1, 2011)

Future plans are:

Move out of my parent's house
Become a make-up artist and a photographer permanently.
Get married to my amazing wonderful boyfriend
Have a kid or 2
Die very happy :>

If I manage to work on a few film sets on the way - that'll be lovely too!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 1, 2011)

I honestly don't know exact details of what I want to do with my life, all I know is that I'd like to spread peaceful feelings, or help bring peace to people, through art. Whether I end up distributing things that do that, or my own creations aid my goal, that is what I want to do. 

Oh, and someday I'd love to have a family of my own.


----------



## GentleSavage (May 1, 2011)

I want to teach religion. So many people don't get it, and I want to try to set people straight.

Plus it's freaking cool.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 2, 2011)

Replicate the success of the Cambodian Rural Schools Project in another developing nation.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2011)

swamptoad said:


> to find and devour the world's most perfect zebracake. :eat2:



I ate it. 


Sorry. :huh:


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 2, 2011)

Help the world to see the gifts and true contributions and beauty of people with developmental disabilities. Deepen in my ability to love and be loved - both in relationships with God and other people. Take risks and laugh and grow and fail and succeed and be creative and share and remain present/engaged most all of the time. Contribute to the demise of the prison industrial complex.

What about you, Guerrilla?


----------



## russianrobot (May 2, 2011)

Go back back to Africa again.

I love Brazzaville. Congo makes even Haiti look tame. Last time I was there I woke up in the back of a flatbed truck bouncing around on what passed as a road. We were in the middle of a convoy. Sub-Saharans from all ilks laughing at the astonished confused white boy who just awoke into hell. Nothing but bad shit happened until I was untied from that tree where I had hung from my feet upside down for who knows how long. I have gratitude for dem Mormons who did cut me down from up there.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2011)

Right now, all I want to do is make sure I live a nice, happy, and healthy life where something new and awesome happens everyday.


----------



## Keb (May 2, 2011)

I want to get married, have a few kids of my own and be a foster mother. I want to write novels that lots of people want to read. I'd like to go back to Japan to visit every now and then. 

Of course, in the immediate future, I want to do well in grad school, impart knowledge and a love of the craft of writing to my students, manage to survive on my assistantship without going into debt, and start a relationship that might lead to the other stuff (and lots of kisses). Oh, and to make pretty dresses.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 2, 2011)

I want to go back to work at a steady job within the not too distant future, even if only part-time. If I can find a job that not only works with my mobility/physical limitations but also offers some kind of outlet for my creativity, then all the better. 

Tracy


----------



## 1love_emily (May 3, 2011)

I want to inspire people through music. I want to teach children to utilize music to the best of their ability, I want to get people involved in the arts, I want to play trombone all the time, I want to play with a professional orchestra.

I want to be a professional trombonist and a band director at the same time.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2011)

Finish this book and publish it--critical accolades and popular success
Write a wildly successful series
Inspire and motivate
Travel extensively
World domination

In there somewhere I'll meet my soulmate or a series of playmates just to frolic with or both.


----------



## Diane (May 3, 2011)

To learn to be truly selfless--to do good things for people in need and teach them how to be self-sufficient.


----------



## LadyLeilaBombshell (May 3, 2011)

I want to work at one of the British royal palaces restoring and maintaining the royal art collection! An easy job to get I'm sure :batting:


----------



## truebebeblue (May 3, 2011)

I want to be a great Mom and wife, Took me a long time to realize that is what would truly satisfy me.


True


----------



## MissAshley (May 4, 2011)

I'm pursuing a degree in magazine journalism and hopefully land a job as a writer. With my writing I hope to inspire people creatively as well as provoke thought in readers.

I am also into competing in pageants. I am going for a few titles in the next year including Miss International. It is my dream to become a leader and a role model.

I am into activism and philanthropy. I do various forms of volunteering in my community. Two of my most passionate issues are encouraging a healthy body image and combating domestic violence. If I win any pageant titles this year, those will be my platforms that I will be active in.

On top of that, I am in the middle of pursuing a modeling career. I'm petite so obviously I know I can't be another Adriana Lima but I have already had success in landing good modeling opportunities.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 5, 2011)

i want to be understood,taken seriously,and be considered of.i want to be loved and not misguided,i want it to be known even if it seems i don't mean well i always do.i want to travel more someday,i want to do the things i enjoy and the things that make me happen,even if some people don't understand or get it.  i just want to enjoy life the best i can,and to the best of my abilities.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2011)

I want to be able to live without the fear and anxiety...like I once did 5 years ago. Anything after that is gravy.


----------



## Chimpi (May 5, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I want to inspire people through music. I want to teach children to utilize music to the best of their ability, I want to get people involved in the arts, I want to play trombone all the time, I want to play with a professional orchestra.
> 
> I want to be a professional trombonist and a band director at the same time.



Practice, practice, practice. Keep an open mind, always be open to meeting new musicians (not only to meet new people but also to get your name out there) and connecting with them, study and listening lots and practice some more! 

I'd love to have a very fat lady whom I dedicate and devote my life to and with, maybe raise a (or a couple of) miniature me(s), provide for a kitty or two (throughout my life), maintain moral stability, connect with friends and continue growing as a person - emotionally, intellectually, and all that jazz. Play some World of Warcraft in between moments in my life. Drink plenty more water. Figure out whether Andy Kaufman is _really_ dead or not. Find myself through more diligent studies and reflection, comparative living and social standings.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 5, 2011)

I wanna rock!

-Rusty


----------



## plumperlover (May 5, 2011)

Planning on studying in college to be a cyber forensics specialist, getting a federal job once I get out of college, may minor in music. Planning on learning a Middle Eastern language. Currently working at the YMCA and trying to start a band. Not sure if my music career will ever take me anywhere, between playing trombone, DJ'ing, and trying to start an electronic-rock fusion group.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 9, 2011)

I'm studying to be a teacher so that's the big life goal. Took many years off from my personal life to raise my son in a job where I was home with him when he was home from school. Now that he is going to be 11 this month I'm taking time to do what I want to do for the first time in over a decade. My son turned out absolutely perfect so taking the time to truly invest myself in every detail of his childhood was worth every minute I "lost" of my 20s. So what if I'm in school at 33, my degree will still be worth something no matter what age I get it. 



swamptoad said:


> to find and devour the world's most perfect zebracake. :eat2:



Like Little Debbie you mean?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 9, 2011)

I've always wanted to be a wife and mother. *shrugs* I don't know how that's going to work out for me, but still something I hope happens someday.

Other than that, stomp Tokyo to the ground like Gojira. (Kidding.) Seriously, other than that, I wish I knew. Probably find some sort of work that I don't hate and am good at. Basically, have enough to be comfortable and be able to help other people as much as I can.


----------



## Pitch (May 9, 2011)

Oh-hooo man, I have so many dreams! Trying to act on them is a bitch, though.

Lets see:

I want to be a god-tier tattoo artist. A concept artist and illustrator (though I already am, I suppose I mean I want to make it as one)

I want to travel the world.

I want to live in Iceland once I am done. Maybe spend a year in Italy or Vietnam since I've grown up in little Italy's and little Vietnam's.

I would like to start a comic/zine printing company catering to getting the art and words of more women/minorities/LGBQT people on the bookshelves.

I would like total and unfettered acceptance of myself and my body, eventually.

And I'd like not to be poor.

I'm on my way to the tattooing/concept art/body acceptance but the rest would require me not being poor. XD


----------



## joey86 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wanna be an airline pilot so badly .


----------



## MattB (Jul 2, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> I wanna rock!
> 
> -Rusty



29 replies in and someone finally said it...:bow:

Without getting deep into specifics, I'm finally doing with my life what I always wanted to do...I still have to work a day job for a living (I've come to grips with that...) but I've made the time to be creative, to build things, and to travel. (Not too far, just within the province.) It's easy to say you'll do something "someday", but you gotta start now. 

I had a moment of catharsis about 3 years ago where I just said to hell with it, and jumped straight into about three major projects/hobbies/whatever and I haven't looked back. I've sacrificed a ton of sleep in the process doing late nights but every moment is worth it.


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Finish pharmacy school, go back to school for my Ph.D, remain with my sigother, adopt a few kids, travel to Japan, Austrailia, Cuba (to see family), and Greece again. 

I'd also like to teach english in a foreign country at some point, again.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ever since I was young I've always wanted to work with vulnerable people that the system had left behind and for a while I was doing that, right now I am in the middle of taking that dream in a more international direction because travelling and exploring the world is the other thing I want to do with my life.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

be a buddha


----------



## lozonloz (Jul 3, 2011)

Short term: I want my work placement to go well, I want the degree result I get tomorrow to be a 2:1 or better, I want to get a reasonably paid job and move in with my friend and make sofa forts and cookies with him, I want KITTENS!, and in 2 years when I come into some money I want to do my Master's degree and visit Australia, New Zealand, Canada, the USA and Rio.

Long term: Never stop traveling, never stop learning, never stop loving.


----------



## DCJoeDog (Jul 4, 2011)

At this point in my life, honestly, I just want someone I can wake up next to and just hold onto them, and know that that person also loves me just as much as I do them.

As that asking too much?


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd love to read a book from front to back one time in my life. However I find that I rather lay somewhere peaceful and daydream. My mind wonders too much to try to control it. My friends call my special place "Shannon land"


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 4, 2011)

lozonloz said:


> Short term: I want my work placement to go well, I want the degree result I get tomorrow to be a 2:1 or better, I want to get a reasonably paid job and move in with my friend and *make sofa forts and cookies with him, I want KITTENS!*, and in 2 years when I come into some money I want to do my Master's degree and visit Australia, New Zealand, Canada, the USA and Rio.
> 
> Long term: Never stop traveling, never stop learning, never stop loving.



OMG---you are too cute! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Pay off my house mortgage
Travel around the world for 120 days


----------



## Bananaspills (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to have a couple more kids, hopefully adopt again... My recent dream is to train and work as a portage worker. And I'd love to learn how to ride a horse some day!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 6, 2011)

There are many things that I'd like to do, but if I accomplish nothing but raise my son into a happy and well-adjusted man, I will consider my life's purpose to be fulfilled.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know if I want to do it for the rest of my life, but I do want to write a novel.


----------



## eeyorejenny (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, there's always the "I so wish" dreams and the "realistic" dreams...

I so wish...I could be a psychologist. I've maintained that if I ever won the lottery I would quit work and get my degree in psychology. The human mind is amazing! I would love to travel the world and live where I could have lots of pets and a beautiful home, with lots of kids. To have summer homes in California, Door County, Wisconsin, and a winter home in Colorado.

Realistically, I want to finish my bachelor's degree and be in the training and developmental part of HR. I want to be a part of finding the cure for sarcoma, even if it is just helping raise funds for reasearch. I would love to get married again. I want to be a mom more than anything in the world. To move out of Illinois. I would love to have lots of self confidence. I want more tattoos.

Oh these lists could go on and on!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 6, 2011)

---Love---


----------



## Jello404 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im not really sure what I want to do with my life.All I know is that I want to be happy and wake up everyday excited to do my job.And hopefully that'll happen.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 8, 2011)

Visit every Man vs. Food restaurant and cover the ACC basketball tournament.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 9, 2011)

Trade it in on a new model. :doh:


----------



## veggieforever (Jul 9, 2011)

My dream is to move from my flat to a nice house somewhere is quiet, rural Scotland. Rescue a couple of dogs from a local rescue centre, raise a a few chickens (for eggs only, not meat!), spend time with friends, be eccentric and enjoy time at my future local pub cackling over drinks but my hearts desire is make my animals (and my partner) my main focus and just live a happy, contented, tipsy life... hehehe!  xXx


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 9, 2011)

veggieforever said:


> My dream is to move from my flat to a nice house somewhere is quiet, rural Scotland. Rescue a couple of dogs from a local rescue centre, raise a a few chickens (for eggs only, not meat!), spend time with friends, be eccentric and enjoy time at my future local pub cackling over drinks but my hearts desire is make my animals (and my partner) my main focus and just live a happy, contented, tipsy life... hehehe!  xXx



In making this comparison, I hope I am not insulting you (a Scot) by comparing your desires to those expressed by Wm. Butler Yeats in "Innisfree". That poem, as interpreted by Judy Collins, left me with a longing that took years, finally, to satisfy. 

I hope you find your dream - and sooner than I did.


----------



## Pitch (Jul 9, 2011)

Art and tattoos. All day long, art-art-art. One day, I will make it!

I sound like a seal.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 11, 2011)

Pitch said:


> Art and tattoos. All day long, art-art-art. One day, I will make it!
> 
> I sound like a seal.



Love it! 

I want to do photography all day every day. I also would love to do some styling and for folks as well.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to travel. My dream trip is Greece, don't know that I will ever make it, but a girl can dream, huh?

I also want to find someone....I have been single for about 7 years now and the lonely is kicking in.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2011)

Leave the US, fall in love, find a good career, get a record deal, meet Lady Gaga... And the Widdler. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## louisaml (Jul 17, 2011)

Survive and keep a roof over me and Bill's head. I was homeless for 3 years and I don't want to ever go through that again. Eventually go back to school and get a job, any job is welcome I have been without a job for 4 years. Take care of my dad who is getting older and less cognitive. To me life is a success as long as I have a roof over my head, food to eat, and the love of my family.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 17, 2011)

louisaml said:


> Survive and keep a roof over me and Bill's head. I was homeless for 3 years and I don't want to ever go through that again. Eventually go back to school and get a job, any job is welcome I have been without a job for 4 years. Take care of my dad who is getting older and less cognitive. To me life is a success as long as I have a roof over my head, food to eat, and the love of my family.



That is pretty inspirational.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 17, 2011)

louisaml said:


> Survive and keep a roof over me and Bill's head. I was homeless for 3 years and I don't want to ever go through that again. Eventually go back to school and get a job, any job is welcome I have been without a job for 4 years. Take care of my dad who is getting older and less cognitive. To me life is a success as long as I have a roof over my head, food to eat, and the love of my family.



well said,as long as i am happy that is all that matters i do agree.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2011)

louisaml said:


> Survive and keep a roof over me and Bill's head. I was homeless for 3 years and I don't want to ever go through that again. Eventually go back to school and get a job, any job is welcome I have been without a job for 4 years. Take care of my dad who is getting older and less cognitive. To me life is a success as long as I have a roof over my head, food to eat, and the love of my family.


I hope you achieve everything you want and even more.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I'd like to spend the rest of my life enjoying the little things that I've overlooked in the past: a good cup of coffee, a hot shower at the end of a cold day, autumn leaves, holding my wife's hand when we walk ... I spent too much time on big things (achievement, recognition) that turned out to be not so big after all: I'd like to take time to appreciate the little things (that are turning out to be bigger than I realized).


----------



## Lamia (Jul 18, 2011)

I am doing it...working and making a living. If I had more ambition I might be doing something spectacular, but I don't so I am satisfied with life such as it is.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think I'd like to spend the rest of my life enjoying the little things that I've overlooked in the past: a good cup of coffee, a hot shower at the end of a cold day, autumn leaves, holding my wife's hand when we walk ... I spent too much time on big things (achievement, recognition) that turned out to be not so big after all: I'd like to take time to appreciate the little things (that are turning out to be bigger than I realized).



wow i never thought about it like that,that's an interesting way to look at it.and i agree sometimes what people think will bring them happiness,really dosen't.sometimes you get happiness from places you least expect,or from the little things in life,i know i do get happiness from the smaller things in life,i always have.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to be a Religious Studies professor at some point in my life. This subject changed my life in so many ways, and helped me be a better person. I idolize a lot of my professors, and I feel like the best way to give back would be to pass on the knowledge they gave to me to other people.

And I've always wanted to teach, so it totally works out.

But owning a book store would be pretty choice too I guess.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 18, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I want to be a Religious Studies professor at some point in my life. This subject changed my life in so many ways, and helped me be a better person. I idolize a lot of my professors, and I feel like the best way to give back would be to pass on the knowledge they gave to me to other people.
> 
> And I've always wanted to teach, so it totally works out.
> 
> But owning a book store would be pretty choice too I guess.



Why not do both? Put a little of your professorial salary into an IRA each month, and when you're ready to retire you'll have a nest egg to open that bookstore with. There's usually room for one more used book store in a college town.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 18, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Why not do both? Put a little of your professorial salary into an IRA each month, and when you're ready to retire you'll have a nest egg to open that bookstore with. There's usually room for one more used book store in a college town.



Well I'm 22 right now, and I still need to get my masters and Ph.D to even be considered a college professor. I think I'll just take things one step at a time.

But that is actually a really good idea.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2011)

Trade it for a model in better condition. :huh:


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Marry my BBW fiancee! :eat2:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Sep 10, 2012)

Make art.

Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 10, 2012)

Graduate from college so I can get a job. I want to invest more money into my hobbies, get a new car, and escape suburbia.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanna ROCK!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 11, 2012)

Stroker Ace said:


> I wanna ROCK!



Check page 2, dude.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 15, 2012)

The things that I would like to do with my like unfortunately do not pay the rent. I'm a highly creative person. I like to take photos of nature and also create digital art. I create a lot of fractals, as well as some 3D fantasy/science fiction art. I do some writing as well.

I've self-published some poetry and short stories. However, I've made more money on my art, so that's what I'm concentrating on at the moment.

I'd list my Deviant Art site, but it has my real name on it. I have put a couple of photos in the photography thread.

I do have a day job. It's extremely boring, but pays the rent. I'm also going back for my MBA on the side, and taking online classes through an accredited local college.


----------



## Micara (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the job that I have, so I would like to stay with it until retirement. 

I want to raise a successful, happy, self-sufficient daughter. 

I want to smile every day.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2012)

At this point, I want get in to a place of my own and it should be a reality come December. I want to prove to myselff that I an be truly independent for an extended period of time. 

Careerwise, I love where I work and I just want to continue up the proverbial latter.

I want to keep at being the best dad possibile for my son and daughter.

As for a relationship, I'd love to find the "one" but not right now. I am burnt out so much emotionally right now that I have a lot of healing and soul searching before I 'll be back to that point. I don't even want to casually date til the New Year.


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 21, 2012)

At this point in my life I am really not sure. I have had a hell of a time with accidents, losing my job due to funding cuts, a diagnosis of terminal cancer for my mom and husband having an angioplasty. I did apply for and get another part time job but it is *very* part time as you work your way up in seniority you are basically on call all the time. Being near to last on the list you get the shifts no one else wants. The nice thing about this job is that you can X off the days you cannot work if I have to take mom to Doctors or Cancer centre and it does have a pension and if you can work 40% of full time some great benefits. The bad thing is never knowing if you are working and dry spells like I am experiencing this month. 
I just turned 49 and not sure how to navigate starting over and determining what I want with the family issues and emotional healing I need to do. I have decided to see what comes my way and take it day by day. The creator will give me some opportunities and then its up to me to decide what I take advantage of and work towards.


----------



## jdpoodoo (Sep 21, 2012)

I would Like to perform an excision of the negativity that has become embedded in my life. Doing so would greatly improve the quality of my life, and allow for limitless opportunities.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2012)

It's hard for me to say.

In my youth, I dreamed of becoming a comic book artist. I achieved that dream in a small press publication, and I'm glad I did it, but once I did it I decided it wasn't really what I wanted to do with my life. Art was an avocation, not a vocation.

Since up to that point, all my education had been art focused, I entered vocational training and learned office skills. I ended up as an office manager. I mostly enjoyed that, but had to leave that job to go on disability.

I sometimes feel like my goals are behind me and the future doesn't consist of much more than being a good husband. I have a potentially fatal case of cirrhosis, and am not currently eligible for a transplant, so the future is kind of a nebulous thing for me. I don't dwell on that, but I can't ignore it.

So I guess my goal in life is to be around as long as possible.


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 30, 2012)

What do I want to do with my life?

Be happy. Genuinely, sincerely..happy. 

Become a journalist with an influence on photography. 

Finish any one of the books I have started, and finally get it published.


----------



## veggieforever (Oct 3, 2012)

*I am taking a year out from my job to catch my breath before training to be a Holistic Massage Therapist with every hope and intention of starting a small mobile business with the aim of relaxing the stressed out masses! I would do this part time and the other half of the time I will keep a few chickens, walk my dogs, take care care of my house and my partner (who is a busy police officer) and live the good life somewhere rural and ye olde right here in Scotland. That's the dream anyway and I'm going for it!x*


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 4, 2012)

I Wanna Rock!  

View attachment Dee-Snider.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha! Thank you! I am glad I'm not the only one who thought this.



rickydaniels said:


> I Wanna Rock!


----------



## universalman (Oct 6, 2012)

I just love living and being able to do what ever I want to do. And I also like being a trouble maker....


----------

